# 10G rescape



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

Tank: 45x28x30 
Light: Ikea lamp 23w cfl
Substrate: ADA Amazonia and powder on top
Filter: Eheim 2213
CO2: Diy kit from ebay, citric acid w baking soda

Flora: HC cuba, Blyxa Japonica, AR mini, Java fern, Anubias petite, Hydrocotyle tripartita, Hydrocotyle verticillata, Pogostemon Helferi, Staurogyne repens, hygrophila pinnatifida, spiky moss, floaters

Fauna: Currently just 1CRS, 1RCS(found inside filter when cleaning) and 1 bumble bee nerite

Im revamping the tank cuz i got lazy over the summer and BGA and all kinds of algae screwed me over. Cannot be saved!

That was how far i got before the BGA took place









Previous scape from last winter:


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

*Day 1*


























No more sand this time. Maintenance is a pain


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

i was naive, i didnt clean the old soil. Around week 2 BGA came back again. This time i got some erythromycin and nuked the tank, it worked surprisingly well, BGA all gone in 3 days.


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

*Day 25*


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking good bro! I like the driftwood scape you have, how many pieces is that?


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

3 pieces and a few sticks bought from AI a while ago


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

It looks awesome! Very nice arrange of driftwood, I'm trying to work with some twigs I got for my 60F, it's way harder than working with rocks. Scaping with driftwood is maddens.... 

Anyways, what stand is that?


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> It looks awesome! Very nice arrange of driftwood, I'm trying to work with some twigs I got for my 60F, it's way harder than working with rocks. Scaping with driftwood is maddens....
> 
> Anyways, what stand is that?


hmm. i think the stand is a mini table, it's my mom's. i have no idea what it is for lol. hopefully is solid enough for a 10g.
scaping is all about acquiring the right materials, it takes a long time to get the right pieces and there aren't much resources available here. 
when i go fishing next summer, maybe i should bring a chainsaw with me and steal some interesting pieces from the lake, it's probably illegal though


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

One of my only CRS left from my last batch in last winter. I think she's lonely, i should get her a hubby soon 










Bumblebee Horn Snail is the best algae eater, it eats away the dirt/algae really fast. i cant believe the amount of poop this little guy produce


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

Found a planaria crawling on my glass last night God damn. Anyone have experiences beating those things? These little bastards are extremely nasty to look at


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

*1 month and half*

everythings going well except downoi. Added some Fissiden fountanus yesterday. Will gettin some dry ferts this week


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks amazing. It's a top notch nano tank - Get some micro-fish in there though!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Great rescape  I hope the downoi does well prob one of the nicest plants but can be finicky.


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

bought some dry ferts from hydrotech hydroponic markham today. Unfortunally, i overdosed kno3.. rise from 0ppm to around 30ppm. hopefully my only one CRS would survive.

recent side view


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

found some staghorn and thread algae.. turned co2 up a little and gonna spot treat with h2o2 and excel tmr


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Love it!*

Great design!

Yah just "Excel" the heck out of that tank. My 55 recently got a Bluegreen algae break out and the excel worked it's magic in a little over a week.

Naked face rasbora would look awesome in your setup.


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

John_C said:


> Great design!
> 
> Yah just "Excel" the heck out of that tank. My 55 recently got a Bluegreen algae break out and the excel worked it's magic in a little over a week.
> 
> Naked face rasbora would look awesome in your setup.


I trimmed most of the infected leaves and spot treated with h2o2 and excel. I can't overdose cuz I just added 30 CRS.. Gonna reduce the lighting hour and crank up co2. Hopefully it will die


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

If it persists, send in a Siamese algae eater, they absolutely love thread algae. Nice tank though... great growth and a really pleasing layout.


----------

